# Report: no more Amazon refunds for price drops



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.macworld.com/article/3074347/internet/amazon-stops-offering-refunds-for-after-purchase-price-drops.html?google_editors_picks=true

I didn't get these very often but a few times I have noticed a meaningful drop in time to claim a refund after purchase. Too bad, but not a huge deal.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm...  if they do away with their pre-order price guarantee on CDs, I'll be waiting to order things.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> hmm... if they do away with their pre-order price guarantee on CDs, I'll be waiting to order things.


Not sure if this applies to preorders, but I also hope not!

Incidentally, it sounds like the price guarantee still does apply to big-screen tvs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I never considered it as a advertised thing . . . Just something they did in the interest of good customer service. And it seems like it would be less expensive to just issue a store credit than process a return wiith no guarantee of a re-order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read this as separate from pre-orders, from what I read, though it doesn't explicitly say so.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was never aware of the policy?! Although once when I bought an app. $175 item, I _immediately_ went back to the item page after hitting the Buy button to check something about it. The price was $10 less! Not huge amount out of $175, but . . . . I called Amazon. I got what I later learned was a new CS person on the phone. She could have simply refunded the $10? She told me to cancel the purchase and place it again. It all got to be a mess including this rather large item being double shipped. Messy as it was, other Amazon CS persons got it all straightened out with no problems.


----------

